#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] ３／１５ 2009年社區友好文化節（結束）

## 奏

是說３／１５社區友好文化節這樣ˇˇ

有園遊會攤子還有表演ˇ

不用先集合嘎ˇ

會場開放時間＞０９：００～１７：００


還有我們國中管樂團要在那兒演奏這樣ˇ（搖尾）←不用票　是開放的




不說啦（？）


地點＞台鐵南二門廣場


管樂演奏曲目＞

ＥＬ　ＭＡＲＩＮＥＲＯ（高速鐵路）

Ｉ　ｗｉｌｌ　ｆｏｌｌｏｗ　ｈｉｍ　（修女也瘋狂）

ＭＡＣＡＲＥＮＡ

Ｍａｒｃｈ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅ　Ｉｒｉｓｈ　Ｇｕａｒｄ（愛爾蘭禁衛軍進行曲）

望春風

烏來山下一朵花

流浪到淡水

ＴＥＱＵＩＬＡ（龍舌蘭）


名額不限嘎嘎Ｑ口Ｑ　要不然我們的觀眾可能會只有幾隻小貓（淚奔）←欸！！！


注意注意（？）

我們樂團的表演是分割成上下午兩場（中午我們吃飯）

所以中午本大爺我能跟你們一起滾來滾去在園遊會場放肆（？？？？？？？？？？）


至於奏會不會在會場待到五點很難說（因為樂器專車接送的）

所以最最最晚結束預計是四點半（我也不確定囧！！！！到時候會跟老師問清楚）


好了（？）　接下來參加問卷ˇˇ


１。全程

２。只聽音樂

３。只逛園遊會
↑（什麼！！！！這個選項應該不會有人選吧　既然去了就來聽嘛！）

目前有會去的＞

楓羽月嵐

義 

小紅

----------

